# Which Is The Best Programming Language For Game Development



## UrbGeek (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, I am new to Game Dev. I have Learnt Python, but I don't think that Panda3D can help me develop serious games. I am comfortable with Unity3D Game Engine and can create models in 3DS Max. I Just Want to know- which programming language is the best for game development.
Unity3D Games can be scripted in JavaScript/C#/Boo. I am ready to switch to another Game Engine if Unity3D doesn't support programming language suggested by you. 
Please Note: The Programming Language should be easy and should have a large community from where I can ask for help.
Thank You.
-Abhishek Biswal
 UrbanGeek
 Twitter- Abhishek Biswal (UrbGeek) on Twitter


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 26, 2011)

If you planning for 3d games then go for VC++. it is the best lang for developing games. Make sure you download DirectX game development kit, they provide easy and ready to use functions for rendering images and flipping screens. Also u can find ample of books on game development based on DirectX.

I used to do it long back it was pure fun and quiet interesting.


----------



## UrbGeek (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Nemes!s thanks for the info, but is Visual C++ easy to learn? and which Game engine should i use with it?


----------



## Nemes!s (Jan 27, 2011)

preference of game engine depends upon the genre of game that you want to develop like for FPS game unreal and id Tech engines are prefered.
Well if you are comfortable with Unity3D engine then go for it, you can use C#.net as it is easy to learn and similar syntax like java or c++.

Let us know when ur game is ready for testing


----------



## UrbGeek (Jan 29, 2011)

Nemes!s said:


> preference of game engine depends upon the genre of game that you want to develop like for FPS game unreal and id Tech engines are prefered.
> Well if you are comfortable with Unity3D engine then go for it, you can use C#.net as it is easy to learn and similar syntax like java or c++.
> 
> Let us know when ur game is ready for testing



Yes Yes, I let you know when it is ready. BTW thanks for your advice. Are you a professional Game Dev?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

There is no BEST language...its just that some languages do somehings better than others


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Jan 29, 2011)

AFAIK gaming industry employ programmers to write framework explicitly to their needs. i have a friend in Zynga. they write code that goes to a repository and modellers/animators use this code for their own models. these models r made on maya or 3ds max etc. 

hence a single person is not for a entire game. u need varity of s/w lang to work. VC++ is the core that drives the game.

answer to ur question -> master VC++ and know C#, directX and cuda

stick to unity3D engine and experiment with it. later on see if same or better results can be obtained with other engines as well


----------



## Nemes!s (Feb 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> There is no BEST language...its just that some languages do somehings better than others



partially agreed as c++ does it way better than others and that is why it is best  It gives you more control on low level programming and hardware other than assembly languages.

@UrbGeek - No, I'm not a professional game developer. I used to do it 4-5 years back for fun as I was hell lot of into playing games so that interested me to get into it.

Well in between I bumped on this siteThe Official Blitz Website.. not sure if you already know about it. But they seems to have nice and easy library for game development but they charge a little for it . Just check it out, it might interest you.


----------

